# Counter Strike: GO dedicated server requirements



## zomgiwin

seeing as it uses the normal source server software, i'd imagine CS:GO would have similar server requirements as TF2, but this just speculation of course
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter-Strike:_Global_Offensive_Dedicated_Servers

i hope this little bit of not-very much information is remotely helpful!

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://freevps.us/thread-5601-post-67218.html#pid67218*
> RAM usage on Linux for the idle server (no players): 52MB
> RAM usage on Windows for the idle server (no players): over 250MB (Windows XP/Windows Server 2003)


----------



## jpierson86

Thanks for the post. Still wondering what kind of CPU would work for this.... looking for the cheapest possible honestly, I have an old P4 that I would like to use but I doubt it would be very stable


----------



## lin2dev

Not quite sure about the hardware requirements (I'd imagine them to be the same), but as for the software requirements:
SteamCMD is built against relatively new libraries, so keep that in mind
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter-Strike:_Global_Offensive_Dedicated_Servers


----------



## Riou

You should get a pretty fast CPU since most servers have bots to fill in. I remember trying to run about 23 bots in CS:S on an old Prescott P4 3.0 GHz dedicated server and it was lagging very badly. Higher tickrates (like 102.6) require faster CPU to process all the players.


----------

